# Recording good audio with a laptop and a Huawei P20 pro:  tutorials and music



## Deleted member 189968 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I have run into two scenarios and would like feedback / help on how to do this

*Scenario 1 - Microphone + Cellphone 
First scenario is how  can I record decent/ good audio with a Huawei P20 pro? *

Option 1: to buy a TRS-TRRS Adapter
this youtube video shows how to make it work with a external wireless mic. 

My question: Which microphone would you recommend to get good sound quality for a smartphone like p20 pro? 
A wireless or wired mic? any brands i should consider for good audio? This will be for making some HowTO tutorials and some Vlogs. 

*Scenerio 2 Recording good sound directly into a Laptop *
What microphone would make decent audio for singing, recording voiceover or just general talks at the computer? (not more than $400) 
I have a laptop (might get a used Lenovo t480) , A digital piano and Scarlet i2i2 Interface and I want to record everything into the laptop i just need a good microphone recommendation.

UPDATE: For goot sound into laptop I will try Scarlett interface  + Shure SM58 LC


----------



## holyprof (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm currently using this microphone
https://www.staggmusic.com/en/products/view/SCM200
It's a cheap entry-level condenser microphone (costs around 40-50 Euro = $50-60) . I made the TRS-TRRS adapter myself, also made a TRS-3,5mm stereo jack adapter for my laptop.
Both smartphone and laptop recording work flawlessly because the microprohe uses internal power (one AA battery). I record mostly vocals, but it works nicely for instruments too.
Some microphones expect the recording equipment (laptop/phone/camera) to supply electricity (around 1-2V DC) for it to work (that's the case with my RODE Videomic Go - it works with my Canon camera but not sure it will work with laptop or smartphone - need to try some day).

The Scarlett will be perfect for recording on a laptop, but will not solve the smartphone recording. The Dynamic Shure SM58 LC will not work with the smartphone microphone input without a pre-amp.

Edit: it might work, the SCM200 sensitivity is -43 dB/Pa, while the SM58 has -56dB/Pa (4.46 times less). If the smartphone mic amplifier is good enough it can make up for the 13 dB loss of sensitivity.


----------

